# Spider found i columbian banana crate



## C_Strike (Feb 12, 2006)

Ok, so last night i got a phone call from the local police headquarters... they have apparently foud a big spider in a banana box thats come from columbia.. completely unidentified..but described as being about 5cm with blue/grey/black distinctive pattern on the back...whether thats the carapace or the abdomen..
so i will be picking it up later 2day and will have to post some piccies here of it...any1 got ay guesses as to what it could possibly be?...
i dont know a great deal on general spiders, but does the recluse live down in columbia?...it was said to be reletively calm.
I have also now been placed on the RSPCA list for spider 'homes' lol, they will ring me when they get arachnids, for the Swindon area,  spiders more so than scorps and things.
Really iteresting for me.

so To..Be..Continued... shortly


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 12, 2006)

Well, tbh, it looks like a 'woodlouse spider' as i know them by...though its alot smaller...infact only just fits on my thumb nail.. but none the less, the RSPCA,me, and the police are interested i finding  the species.. so
if you can, let me know any info


Thaks again


----------



## Malhavoc's (Feb 12, 2006)

Dun think that ones from columbia... I see em roun' here all the Time, But I cant recall any species names, I hope you find it however.


----------



## Bungholio (Feb 12, 2006)

It looks like a spider of the genus Gnaphosidae.


----------



## pitbulllady (Feb 26, 2006)

It does look like a female Gnaphosid spider.  Check out this pic of a mature male, which was very tiny, that I photographed in my classroom in South Carolina, USA.  He's almost identicle, except for size, and even though I didn't know what he was at the time, he's been ID'd here on Arachnoboards as a Gnaphosid, or Sac Spider.

http://www.deviantart.com/view/27915928/

pitbulllady


----------

